# Datsun Fenders for 210, B210, 310, late 510, B11, grill too



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I recently bought out a stock of aftermarket new old stock Datsun fenders and grills. I don't need all of them, so I am offering the extras ones to you all here. These are all new in the boxes. I took all of them out to wash off the dust and inspect them. I took the pics while wet to show how straight they are. Prices for fenders are $75 each. I can ship UPS ground and of course, will pack them very carefully for safe transit.

*Here's the list:*

B210 [pair] 1 left and 1 right 

















'79 210 [B310 round headlight] 2 left, and 2 right 

















80-82 210 [B310 late - rectangle headlamp] left front









The '79 and early '80 [round headlamp] Datsun 210 grill. $40.00










79-82 Datsun 310 [FWD N10] 1 left front










78-81 Datsun 510 [A10] 1 right front










'82-'93 Sentra [B11] 1 right front


----------



## datsun3115 (Nov 18, 2009)

hey im really interested in buying the 1979 datsun 210 left and right fenders if u still have them please let me know.
thanks armani


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

datsun3115 said:


> hey im really interested in buying the 1979 datsun 210 left and right fenders if u still have them please let me know.
> thanks armani


Yes, I have one set of those left Armani. Send me a private message with your zip code and I'll get a shipping quote for you. 

Mike


----------



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey, do you still have the B11 fender? Do you have any other B11 parts?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes indeed. Just let me know what other parts you're looking for. 

Mike


----------



## Datto210 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey you still got the 1979 Fenders with the Grill. I think I've sent you a PM. 
I wanna switch my front end to a roundheadlight. I have the square headlights.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Sorry, all of the round headlamp 210 fenders [and the grill] are sold. I can't edit my posts on this forum so I'll have to simply list the fenders that have sold. The 310 fender is gone too.

Mike


----------



## Epirate1337 (Jan 18, 2010)

hi i was just wondering if you had the early b210 fenders still, the one pictured first.
I will send you a pm.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Epirate1337 said:


> hi i was just wondering if you had the early b210 fenders still, the one pictured first.
> I will send you a pm.


Yup, replied to your PM. Welcome to Nissanforums. 

Mike


----------



## matcaron (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you only have a right fender for 1979 datsun 510. What is the shipping cost in canada G0R 3G0


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

matcaron said:


> Do you only have a right fender for 1979 datsun 510. What is the shipping cost in canada G0R 3G0


Yes, just one right front fender for the A10 model 510. I've sent you a PM with shipping details.

Mike


----------



## wilyelgrande (Jun 28, 2010)

hello, do you still have fenders or grill or else for datsun b210 80-82


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for asking,

I sold all of the extra 210 fenders, but am keeping one set for my own '81 210.

Mike


----------



## jalalshahravesh (Oct 12, 2013)

*1981Datsun 510,FENDER,...*

​H

ello.i have 1981 Datsun 510,i had accident and i need fender driver side ,head light,front grill,cornor light,radiator support,do you have this item.do you have nfender or grill,please if you have any part email me,Thank you


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jalalshahravesh said:


> ​H
> 
> ello.i have 1981 Datsun 510,i had accident and i need fender driver side ,head light,front grill,cornor light,radiator support,do you have this item.do you have nfender or grill,please if you have any part email me,Thank you










Sorry, all I have for the 510 is the passenger front fender. Where are you located?​


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I have sold my B210 so now I can also sell my spare fenders for it. I still have two right front fenders. One is an aftermarket shown above, so I'll keep the price at $75 plus shipping, but the other is a genuine Datsun NOS part that I paid $200 for, so no less for that one.


----------



## greenartist (May 1, 2014)

78-81 Datsun 510 [A10] 1 right front

If this is front passenger side, I need a fender. Somehow in the picture it looks like driver side to me.

I have a 1981 510 4door hatchback.

Jan in Durham NC 27701


----------



## rlb1992 (May 14, 2014)

blownb310 said:


> I recently bought out a stock of aftermarket new old stock Datsun fenders and grills. I don't need all of them, so I am offering the extras ones to you all here. These are all new in the boxes. I took all of them out to wash off the dust and inspect them. I took the pics while wet to show how straight they are. Prices for fenders are $75 each. I can ship UPS ground and of course, will pack them very carefully for safe transit.
> 
> *Here's the list:*
> 
> ...


have you still got the Datsun b210 fenders


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Yes I've got two right front [pass side] B210 fenders left. Please PM me for details.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

greenartist said:


> 78-81 Datsun 510 [A10] 1 right front
> 
> If this is front passenger side, I need a fender. Somehow in the picture it looks like driver side to me.
> 
> ...


Hi Jan,
The descriptions are above the pictures, so yes the 510 fender is a right pass side front. Send me a PM if you'd like to buy it. It's the last one I have.


----------



## greenartist (May 1, 2014)

I don't know what a PM is, but I'm interested. How much is the shipping likely to run? Let me know how you want to handle payment.

Jan


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Jan, a PM is a private message through this forum. I sent you one three weeks ago. I've got the 510 fender ready to ship if you still want it. I like Paypal for payment. 

I also have an NOS pair of rocker panels. The Datsun part number is 76410-H7206. One left and one right, $50. I'm not sure if they are for a 2 door or 4 door B210.


----------



## rlb1992 (May 14, 2014)

how much for postage of the both 120y rocker panels to Australia

ps your message bank might be full as wont let me pm you


----------



## RetroSunny210 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey just wondering if you have the driver side
fender for the 1981 datsun 210 (square headlight). If so how much? Thanks really appreciate it.


----------



## derek1124 (Dec 12, 2015)

*81 Datsun 210 fenders*

I am in need of a passenger front fender to buy for an 1981 Datsun 210 car. Can anyone give me some info. as to where I can buy one?


----------

